# Gay



## mikey34201 (Nov 18, 2011)

how are gay people treat in your community? Are they accepted? Gay social life? 


Hi, I'm thinking of retiring to Mexico, any comment are greatly appreciated. 

If you prefer to msg me in private I can provide a email address.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mikey34201 said:


> how are gay people treat in your community? Are they accepted? Gay social life?
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm thinking of retiring to Mexico, any comment are greatly appreciated.
> ...


In the bigger cities, you will find a lot of acceptance, in smaller towns and villages probably not so much.

I am in the center of Guadalajara and a few blocks from my house is a very vibrant gay social scene. I see lots and lots of gay couples on the street and in the parks. There are numerous gay clubs qnd a discoteque. I have two young friends from the US, one male and one female, who are gay. I know one female couple, a Mexicano and a US who have been together here for years. None of them has commented to me about any problems, but we have never explicitly discussed it, so I suspect there may have been issues I am unaware of.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mikey34201 said:


> how are gay people treat in your community? Are they accepted? Gay social life?
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm thinking of retiring to Mexico, any comment are greatly appreciated.


I live in Mexico City, which is a very gay-friendly place. I have several gay expat friends (from age 50 on up) who have found partners here and have made good lives for themselves. The city government is quite supportive of LGBT civil rights, and the DF is one of the very few places in the country that allows same-sex civil marriages.

Recognition of same-sex unions in Mexico - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

LGBT rights in Mexico - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mikey34201 (Nov 18, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> In the bigger cities, you will find a lot of acceptance, in smaller towns and villages probably not so much.
> 
> I am in the center of Guadalajara and a few blocks from my house is a very vibrant gay social scene. I see lots and lots of gay couples on the street and in the parks. There are numerous gay clubs qnd a discoteque. I have two young friends from the US, one male and one female, who are gay. I know one female couple, a Mexicano and a US who have been together here for years. None of them has commented to me about any problems, but we have never explicitly discussed it, so I suspect there may have been issues I am unaware of.


Thanks, great info!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

C'mon down! I've been in some tiny towns, mid size and bigger...and I see acceptance everywhere...it's something I love about Mexico. You can be who you are! Mexican or expat! 
(course I'm sure there's some idiots out there- always is...but seems pretty open to me)


----------



## mikey34201 (Nov 18, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I live in Mexico City, which is a very gay-friendly place. I have several gay expat friends (from age 50 on up) who have found partners here and have made good lives for themselves. The city government is quite supportive of LGBT civil rights, and the DF is one of the very few places in the country that allows same-sex civil marriages.
> 
> Recognition of same-sex unions in Mexico - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> LGBT rights in Mexico - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Great info, guys do provide some good info.thanks


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Mexico City. I have some gay friends (younger) and they are having a blast here. Probably more fun than I am having being married with 4 kids, but hey, thats life!


----------



## mikey34201 (Nov 18, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Mexico City. I have some gay friends (younger) and they are having a blast here. Probably more fun than I am having being married with 4 kids, but hey, thats life!


You are too funny, hell everyone
is younger than us, lol. With all of the positive post, it make very hopeful that I'm willing to at least ready to give 
it a try. More to come on that. 
Thanks again, you all have been very helpful.


----------

